# Thermapen - how did I live without this?



## frog1369 (Mar 3, 2014)

Got a new Thermapen last week, finally bit the bullet even though it seemed outrageously expensive.  Since it arrived I have been amazed.  Don't get me wrong, I love my Maverick and it has it's place, but the Thermapen is soooooo fast I can check all kinds of temps in different places very quickly.  My old pen was cheap and took about 30 seconds to be at temp, so four checks in the smoker meant an open door for two minutes or more.  Then, since I just got it, I had to play with it.  We were at the store and they had some USDA PRIME Ribeyes on sale.  Well, I've been wanting to try the basic salt and pepper iron skillet method on a good piece of meat, this was my chance.  I seasoned and let it rest on the counter for about an hour, then hit a smoking hot iron skillet turning often.  I used that Thermapen to bring the center up to 127 degrees and pulled it from the pan.  The temp stopped rising at 132, let it rest a few minutes and served it with pan roasted potatoes and steamed asparagus.  Sorry I didn't take pics, but I will next time for sure.  That steak was beautiful, cut like butter and had an amazing texture, just enough chew to it, but also melt in your mouth.  Yep, I'll be doing that again, thanks Thermapen!


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 3, 2014)

they are very much a necessity once you get one


----------



## sqwib (Mar 3, 2014)

Cant live without mine.


----------



## mchar69 (Mar 3, 2014)

As far as the ribeye - did you just throw it in a dry pan?  A little oil on the meat or nothing?

I bet it was awesome.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 3, 2014)

I suppose I could technically survive without mine, but I don't know if I'd call it "living".


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 3, 2014)

mchar69 said:


> As far as the ribeye - did you just throw it in a dry pan?  A little oil on the meat or nothing?
> 
> I bet it was awesome.


It was a dry pan ..... the meat had plenty of marbling and there was some fat in the pan right away when it started cooking, so no issues with sticking.  Plus, my cast iron is pretty well seasoned.  If I did a choice cut with less marbling I might consider a light rub with oil on the first side to hit the pan but don't think it would really be necessary.  It can get smoky though, so I suggest a good range hood or open the windows, haha.  I'm going to go through my gas grill this spring with new burners, deflectors and grates, planning on getting Grill Grates so I can flip them over and have that smooth, hot surface to cook steak on.


----------



## dr k (Mar 3, 2014)

This link shows how a Thermapen is made:                                                                                                                                

http://www.thermoworks.com/blog/2010/12/thermapen-made/

It appears to be a delicate tool when they assemble it.  I'm sure it's more durable than the thin probe wires make it out to look.  Some dial and digital therms are promoted as instant read and take 30+ seconds to reach the temp.  I have 3 true instant read dial therms that hit the temp in 3 seconds.  I got them at Kroger @ $1.99 each.  They usually sell closer to $10.  They had the same temp readings in the package and all boil tested @ 212*F.  I have Maverick and CDN cable/probe therms and an IR lazer gun therm for coal temps and cast iron pan temps for reverse sears..  I periodically test all my therms and have never had a bad reading.  The IR lazer gun therm is used on all kinds of things and has a -36* to 968*F range and was <$30.  It only shows surface temp so no go on food doneness.  I wish I could justify $100 for a Thermapen for a 1 second read vs. $1.99 for three seconds.  I'm sure Thermapens are great but my 3 instant reads have to fail before I can even think about another.

-Kurt


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Mar 16, 2014)

My question is, since most everything I read about smoking says to keep your smoker door closed as much as possible, how "smart" (for lack of a better word) is it to use one of these type thermometers to check your doneness when the chances of you checking at exactly the right time are pretty much nill? Which would require many more door openings to keep checking? I hope that comes across as intended. Happy smoking, guys and gals.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 27, 2014)

Mine was a gift. Have used on turkey last Thanksgiving and on the money. It is lightning quick, so lid not off very long. Thin stuff as on grillling. is a little tuff.Got a Maverick ET 732 soooooo........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







id2nv2nj2ca said:


> My question is, since most everything I read about smoking says to keep your smoker door closed as much as possible, how "smart" (for lack of a better word) is it to use one of these type thermometers to check your doneness when the chances of you checking at exactly the right time are pretty much nill? Which would require many more door openings to keep checking? I hope that comes across as intended. Happy smoking, guys and gals.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 27, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> Cant live without mine.





Mdboatbum said:


> I suppose I could technically survive without mine, but I don't know if I'd call it "living".


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 27, 2014)

Since I got mine I have been able to make BREAD.  Before I was a failure more than not. I take each loaf to 199-200* and I get great bread.  Many times I think it's done and I check and the internal is only 160 or so. I then tent with foil and wait to the 200* range.

It great for fast checking of any food and I love it.

Stan


----------



## cheesecake (Mar 27, 2014)

Thermapen is a great investment. Once you own one you will never go back to a different model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoosierguy (May 3, 2014)

Great post...thanks for the link!  I would love to have one, but the price will keep me away for a long time.  After watching the video, I can see why they might want to have a high price point...lots of hand assembly, processing.  I would assume the electronics are assembled elsewhere, and what we saw on the video was the assembly of those components.  Most of you probably noticed already, but the price on Amazon is $199, but half that on the manufacturer's site!  Rarely see that kind of discrepancy...probably runs off quite a few customers who first stumble upon it on the Amazon site first.

Very cool piece of gear...

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/thermapen/?gclid=CPv0zsXWj74CFYxcMgodBlUA8Q


----------



## montanasmoke (May 23, 2014)

Totally agree. I was tired if buying a new thermometer every few months at 20$ a pop and finally went and purchased it for 100$.

Great piece of equipment. Unbelievably accurate too! 

Cheers!

Anthony


----------



## handymanstan (May 24, 2014)

There on sale for $85.00 till the 27th.     

http://thermoworks.com/products/the...tm_campaign=May2014-Red-Black-Private-Sale-cs

Stan


----------



## sqwib (May 27, 2014)

Accurate but slower  (5 seconds) and cheaper for the folks that don't want to shell out their hard earned cash.

*ThermoPop[emoji]174[/emoji] link.*













thermopop_misc_z_d.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 27, 2014


----------



## mdboatbum (May 27, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> Accurate but slower  (5 seconds) and cheaper for the folks that don't want to shell out their hard earned cash.
> 
> *ThermoPop[emoji]174[/emoji] link.*
> 
> ...


Those do look great. Being a lefty, I like the idea of the rotating display. And the price looks awesome!


----------



## dockman (May 27, 2014)

Yes the thermapen is awesome!


----------



## markyque (May 27, 2014)

About a year ago the wife got a wild hair and went and bought me an instant read therm.  We watch Americas Test Kitchen so I was mildly disappointed when she came up with the Maverik Pro Temp.  I've always felt it was a little slow. Is it just me?  Anyone else have experience with this unit?


----------



## marvjamie56 (May 28, 2014)

Just got the Thermapen a couple of weeks ago and now wonder how I ever cooked without it. It is the best I've ever found. Besides the Maverick et732 is there another good thermometer for checking the cooking space temperature? The $59 isn't bad, just wondered if there were any others out there.


----------



## frog1369 (May 28, 2014)

marvjamie56 said:


> Just got the Thermapen a couple of weeks ago and now wonder how I ever cooked without it. It is the best I've ever found. Besides the Maverick et732 is there another good thermometer for checking the cooking space temperature? The $59 isn't bad, just wondered if there were any others out there.


There are a few other brands but you won't go wrong with the Maverick either.  It will do both your food and chamber temp, plus the wireless capability is awesome ......... The ET-732 and ET-733 get really good reviews.


----------

